# easy fish



## fishyshawn (Jul 31, 2005)

what would be the easiest fish to start with :withstup:


----------



## shev (Jan 18, 2005)

easiest? common livebearers, guppies, mollies platies, swordtails. 

Gouramis are pretty easy to breed. Buenos aires tetras are probably one of the easiset to breed tetras.


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

convicts are, only if you can handle the temperment. aren't kribs too?


----------



## MyraVan (Jan 19, 2005)

White cloud mountain minnows are exceeedingly easy egglayers to breed. I've got a 5 gallon tank that I didn't do anything with, and my three adult fish have bred. Without much care (just using some commercial fry food) there are about 2 dozen babies of various sizes (5mm to 1.5cm) in the tank. The adults don't bother the babies, so this makes it even easier (don't have to use different tanks).


----------



## Jonno (May 22, 2005)

i would suggest guppies or platies, but if you have the room, try to breed angels!


----------



## fishyshawn (Jul 31, 2005)

i think my fish have already layed eggs :help: they might be dalmation mollys


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

They dont lay eggs, as I hear you soon found out.


----------

